# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Nora Istrefi- e vogël në moshë, por e madhe artistikisht !

## Ermelita

Ju kujtohet nje vajze yllke qe jepte e merrte duke kerkuar nje "Taxi " dhe nuk i behej vone se ishte femer dhe e vetme , dopnte te largohej nga çuni qe ia kishte cingeritur nervat ?! Sigurisht e mbani mend se eshte nje zane mali , dhe kjo per te cilen une po bej fjale nuk eshte kush tjeter pos Nora Istrefit ,  kengetares brilante qe pushtoi skenen shqiptare dhe zemrat e publikut posa u zbulua talenti i saj muzikor qe qdo dite e me teper po del ne pah !
 Fillimisht , ajo realizoi tri kenge : "Rrufeja ", "Shko tash " dhe padyshim hiti i saj "Taxi "  dhe me keto kenge ajo arriti te zinte nje vend te merituar ne estraden kosovare . 
 Bashkepunimi i saj me Tingullin 3 ia shtoi popullaritetin ne Shqiperi dhe Diaspore dhe nga ky bashkepunim kane dale disa kenge shume te bukura . 
 Nuk ka shume dite qe kjo kengetare , Nora , lansoi edhe albumin e saj te pare " Engjell " te cilit i parapriu videoklipi i kenges " Negativ " . 
 E suksesshme , sharmante , talente , kercimtare e shkelqyeshme ..... Zoti i dhashte fat dhe gjithe te mirat ne rrugen e saj te bukur artistike !

----------


## anabanana

esht shum simpatike por kenget ende nuk ja kam digjuar.
di ndonjeri ndonje adres qe mund tja digjoj kenget???

----------


## Ermelita

Eshte shume e vertete se kenget e saj jane shume simpatike sikurse edhe ajo vete  e edhe une do i isha mirenjohese dikujt qe do te na mundesonte pemes ndonje adrese te degjojme kenget e Nor Istrefit .

----------


## Nice_Boy

Ju ndoshta nuk keni degjuar te flitet aq shume per Nora Estrefin, biles mund te jeni shtyre te lexoni kete interviste pasi keni pare sesa seksi eshte Nora,por nje gje eshte e sigurte...tani qe jeni ketu, kurre nuk keni per ta harruar.
Veç mos e lini bukurine e Nores te ju hipnotizoje, pasi ajo nuk eshte vetem nje vajze e bukur qe mundohet te kendoje siç ndodh shpesh se fundmi, perkundrazi i ka disa hite nen vete Muzika jone nje bashkepunim me Tingulli3 dhe McMimo apo Taxi.Ne perfundim te nje videoklipi,ne pune e siper per realizimin e nje albumi dhe se shpejti prane shqiptareve ne Evrope per disa koncerte, kengetarja gjeti disa momente ti pergjigjet pyetjeve tona.



Elbino: Ku gjendeni ne keto momente,me çfare jeni duke u marre dhe ku do te shkoni ?

Nora Istrefi: Une gjindem ne Prishtine dhe momentalisht po pregaditem per provim pranues ne fakultet...njekohesisht jam ne pergaditje perfundimtare per realizimin e videoklipit tim te pare,pastaj planifikoj ti mbaj disa koncerte ne Gjermani....

-Per te gjithe ata qe ende nuk kane degjuar per Noren, na tregoni ne pak fjale diçka per veten tuaj...

Jam 18 vjeqe,ne horoskop jam Dashi..kam mbaruar shkollen e mesme te muzikes ne Prishtine ku aty edhe jetoj sebashku me nenen time,dy motrat dhe vellaun.

- Bashkepunimet tuaja me Tingulli 3 dhe Mc Mimo, kane sjell disa prej hiteve me te mira te vitit si u lidhet me Tingullin?

Po, ideja per nje bashkepunim te tille ka qene e Getoarit sebashku me kompozitorin e mirnjohur Enis Presheven.Kjo kenge u kombinua shum mire dhe mund te them lirisht se ishte nje HIT shum i madh vitin qe shkoj pra..

- Po per ju cila ka qene kenga me e preferuar e vitit qe shkoi ne muziken shqiptare?

Po,kan qen disa kenge shqiptare qe me kane pelqyer, por do ta veqoja kengen "Faleminderit" nga Elita 5.

- Si ju duk Tirana? Cilat jane pershtypjet nga kryeqyteti?

Ne Tirane per here te pare isha vitin e kaluar dhe me la pershtypje shum te mire,dhe me pak fjale mund te them se Tirana per mua eshte Prishtina e 2-te,me te vertete ndihem si ne shtepine time.


- Ku jane fansat me te medhenj te hip-hopit, ne Kosove apo ne Shqiperi?

Ne Kosove eshte mjaft  e pelqyer tek publiku muzika Hip-Hop e sidomos tek te rinjte, mirpo sa e perket Shqiperise nuk jam edhe aq e informuar.. 

- Me vjen mire qe ju nuk keni vendosur te hyni ne grupin e kengetareve shqiptare te cilat kendojne muzike orientale-popullore.A na premtoni qe do i qendroni besnike muzikes qe kendoni tani?

Do do te perpiqem deri me maksimum te jem korrekte ne kete drejtim se pari per veteveten por gjithsesi edhe per publikun.

- Pjesa me e preferuar...qafa apo beli?

Gjithsesi beli.

- Kush eshte trendi me i fundit ne Kosove ?

Hmm trendi me i fundit ne Kosove per momentin jane videoklipet muzikore.


- Ju pashe ne nje program te RTV21 ku dalluat nga kengetaret e tjere, per veshjen, kenget qe kendonit dhe menyren e te kercyerit....plus qe jeni shume seksi. Cilet jane personat qe kujdesen per pamjen dhe prezantimin tuaj  ne publik?

Se pari ju falenderoj per komplimentin.Per te gjitha keto me se shumti perkujdesem vet,por me ndihmon mami dhe motra.


- Thashethemet qe qarkullojne ne media dhe tek fansat ne i dime, po ne rrethet e kengetareve cili eshte thashethemi i fundit qe keni degjuar?


Thashethemet nuk me pelqejn fare dhe i konsideroj si nje gje e lige. Nuk merrem fare me to... 


-  Cila eshte gjeja me e bezdisshme qe vjen me te qenit nje person i njohur?

Personat e famshem shikohen me nje sy tjeter,te njohin ngado qe shkon dhe kjo me pelqen por shpeshhere edhe jo..por gjithnje egziston edhe ana e kundert e medaljes. 

-Ju keni patur goxha sukses gjate vitit 2004. Si ka mundesi qe ende nuk jeni prezantuar me nje album tuajin?


Po fatmiresisht kam arritur goxha sukses pasi qe nuk kam pasur deri me tani as album dhe as videoklip dhe per fillim kjo eshe mjaft per mua mirpo une mendoj qe per te relizuar nje projekt te mir pra ne kete rast nje album te mire nevoitet kohe...pra eshte vonuar per kete shkas, per te plasuar nje album ashtu siq une deshiroj.

- Kur mund ta presim te dale ky album?

Do te dale dikun ne muajin Prill,por se pari albumit do ti paraprij nje videoklip te cilin mendoj ta realizoj ne Prishtine.

----------


## Eldea

Desha te marre pjese ne kete teme vetem pse disa persona e analizojn nje kengetar/e ne menyre fizike dhe aspak psikike. Ne rradhe te pare edhe une pajtohem dhe mendoj qe deri diku kengetari mund ta krijoj nje pamje mesatarisht te bukur por jo edhe aq artificiale, sikurse shumica qe po bejne. Por me me rendesi eshte ana e muzikes - tekstet, ritmi dhe menyra e te shprehurit ne muzike - disa kengetare nepermjet muzikes e kritikojn shtetin, disa jane specialist te metaforave etj...etj, ne Kosove, Shqiperi dhe ngado qe po vine keta kengetare nuk e kane kete prirje, fatkeqesisht, pune-pune-vetem-pune, por ata nuk deshirojn.

Aspak nuk me duket e arsyeshme e qe edhe vete kete gje e paska cekur Nora ne kete intervisten me lart - qe trend jane videoklipet ne Kosove. Dhe kjo me te vertete mua personalisht me duket budallaki dhe dicka e kot, sepse me me rendsi eshte muzika sesa videokilpi por kjo ec ashtu sic ecin edhe njerzia - pra te ne shqiptaret s'ka shume spektakle ku mund te dalin disa femra qe t'na e knaqin syrin, por vetem nepermjet spoteve fitojn popullaritet.

S'kam ndonjegje kunder sepse po pelqehet, dhe cka pelqehet le te vazhdon per se mbari dhe me nje te ardhme me te mire, por duhet ta dijm se nje kenge ia vlen te jete e veshtire ne heren e pare te kuptohet - dua te them mungojn metaforat ne muziken shqiptare, te gjithat jane "Me le" dhe "Si te lash", "Si ma ke bere", "Me kast" etj...etj - thjesht katastrofe.

Sa i perket per Noren - mua me ka pelqyer kjo kenga "Taksi" sepse e ka pas nje ritem te mire dhe zeri i saj. E Nora sikur kengetare nuk di cfare te them, s'kam provuar ta analizoj dhe s'mendoj qe dua - por mbetem me kaq qe eshte - N'rregull.

I pershendes te gjithe pelqyesit e Nora Istrefit.

----------


## Ermelita

Eshte terheqese , ka talent per muzike , pse te mos i ecen fati ?

----------


## Eldea

> Eshte terheqese , ka talent per muzike , pse te mos i ecen fati ?


 Mendoj se modestia e saje e ben te bukur ne cdo aspekt, ashtu mendoj une.

E kam pare ne disa intervista ne tv, dhe buzeqeshja e saje eshte shume e bute dhe e thjeshte, gjithashtu vet Nora eshte e thjeshte gjate pergjigjeve te saja - nuk mundohet te jete apo te behet me diferente sikur disa te tjere por vazhdon te jete ajo qe eshte me ate stilin e saje - dhe me pelqen se gjithashtu eshte indiferente kur gazetaret e pyesin pyetje provokative rreth thashethemeve etj.

Per momentin, une e kam nje mendim te mire per Noren, sikur nje vazje larg muzikes kur eshte, se kuptohet kengetaret eshte e drejt e jona gjithashtu ti gjykojm edhe ne aktrim kur jane, por para se ti njofim ne jeten e perditshme cfare jane eshte me mire ti kursehemi kritikave.

----------


## viganv

Per mua eshte shume e bukur dhe shume terheqese

----------


## Ermelita

> Per mua eshte shume e bukur dhe shume terheqese


 Pajtohem plotesisht me  ju , Vigan ,  edhe me Aksesorin gjithashtu . 
 E keni pare videoklipin e saj "Negativ "??

----------


## Ermelita

Mua me pelqeu ai videoklip dhe kenga gjithashtu qysh kur e pashe per here te pare , te gjitha animacionet jane mjaft te qelluara dhe nuk eshte si nje nga disa klipe qe te lene pershtypjen se jane xhirime te thjeshta . 
 Edhe teksi i kenges ":Negativ "  dhe kenges "Taxi " jane dy nga tekstet me te metaforizuar dhe me te mire te albumit te  Nores .

----------


## cika shkodrane

me pelqen shum videoklipi negativ dhe kenga gjithashtu.
Uaaau po cuditem se qenka vec 18 vjece. Nje shoqe kosovare qe kam ketu thot se e ka kusherire dicka.

----------


## Kinezja

E bukur eshte   :xhemla:

----------


## Ermelita

Shume e bukur ,  me pasterti vokali , tamam e lindur per art !

----------


## Kinezja

> Shume e bukur ,  me pasterti vokali , tamam e lindur per art !


Une nuk do thoja ashtu. Ajo mund tejete e bukur askush s'e mohon ate por te thuash e lindur per ART eshte dicka e madhe. Ato jane te lindur per ART nuk nuk perpillosen si ajo kur kendojne!

----------


## ArberXYZ

Na thoni naj adrese ku te gjej foto te kesaj kengetareje, se eshte e mire...

----------


## Ermelita

Provo ne Google plako , nese nuk mundesh , mund te pyesesh Kinezen se ajo na ofroi nje photo te Nores shume te nukur ketu . 

 PS. Hidhni ndonje mendim kendej se po tregojne statistikat qe tema po lexohet dhe mendoj se per Noren ka  çka te diskutohet !

----------


## ArberXYZ

> Provo ne Google plako , nese nuk mundesh , mund te pyesesh Kinezen se ajo na ofroi nje photo te Nores shume te nukur ketu . 
> 
>  PS. Hidhni ndonje mendim kendej se po tregojne statistikat qe tema po lexohet dhe mendoj se per Noren ka  çka te diskutohet !



Bona disa prova, po nuk doli gje. Vetem ate foton qe e kane postuar edhe ketu gjeta, te tjera nuk kishte.

Me ngeli fiksim, ta shifja njeher koke e kembe.

----------


## Ermelita

Arber 21 , Noren mund ta shohesh ne ndonje nga televizionet tona se eshte shume aktive neper emisione . 
 E sa per kenget e saj , disa nga forumaset tane te nderuar kane postuar adresa me heret se ku ne mund ti degjojme ato kenge !

----------


## anabanana

ja nje adres interneti qe mund ta digjoni albumin e saj

albumi Nora Istrefit 

kenga*taxi* esht shum e bukur 
dhe ate kengen *the one* e ka te kopjuar nga kenga qe u fitua ne eurovizion nga Helena p.

----------


## Ermelita

Nuk eshte e vetmja Nora qe ka kpjuar kenge , fatkeqesissht , ajo ka kopjuar vetem nje kenge dhe eshte ogur i mire ne krahasim me kengetaret tjera qe nje album te tere e kane te kopjuar !

----------

